# Hintergrundfarbe in XHTML



## möp (15. Februar 2005)

Moin

Wie bekomme ich es hin das ich eine Hintergrundfarbe in XHTML und CSS über das gesamte Browserfenster habe?

mfg
möp


----------



## Gumbo (15. Februar 2005)

```
body {
	background-color:		<color>;
}
```


----------



## holzoepfael (15. Februar 2005)

Kann mir jemand veraten, wo der Vorteil davon gegenüber dem ganz normalen HTML Code liegt?


----------



## möp (15. Februar 2005)

nee das klappt nicht.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="mn.css" />
</head>
<body>Mist verdammter!
</body>
</html>
```

das is die XHTML-Datei


```
body {
	background-color: #000000;
	font-size: 20pt;
	color: #00ff00;
}
```
das die CSS


Mir wir nur der Text mit der Hintergrundfarbe unterlegt und der Rest bleibt weiß.

mfg
möp


----------



## hela (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo möp,

  du solltest vorher das Elternelement (also BODY) auf 100% Breite und Höhe festlegen. Beispielweise so:

```
html, body {
  	width: 100%;
  	height: 100%;
  	margin: 0;
  	border 0;
  	padding: 0;
  }
  body {
  	background-color: #000;
  ...
  }
```


----------



## Gumbo (15. Februar 2005)

Welchen Browser benutzt du? Im Firefox, Opera und Internet Explorer werden die Eigenschaften bei mir korrekt dargestellt.


----------



## möp (15. Februar 2005)

Firefox zeigt es so an
Netscape geht
IE gibt nur den Quellext an - warum weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Gumbo (15. Februar 2005)

Dem Internet Explorer müssen XHTML-Dokumente leider noch mit dem Mediatyp text/html ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## möp (15. Februar 2005)

dank euch für die schnelle Hilfe - es klappt 

mfg
möp


----------

